# Solved: Print EAN 128 Barcode from SAP



## myoops (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello!

I have been tasked with getting a specific barcode (ean 128) to print on almost any manufacturer of printer. I don't need anything special, just need a spool file of data from SAP to print on an ordinary piece of paper and have the barcode show up correctly (not as a series of numbers as it currently does). 

I know that there are various software and hardware solutions for this, but one of my providers has made an absolutely brilliant suggestion... place the barcode font information directly into the data stream of the spool file. Genius!

Problem #1 - the SAP programmers don't know anything about fonts, printers, or printer languages, therefore don't know where to start.

Problem #2 - Although versed in multifunction devices (how to make them do what I want), I don't know printer language/coding. Unfortunately I have been nominated as the company "expert" when it comes to printers, so I am stuck with this task. I also don't know SAP or its programming.

Problem #3 - need to get this going before month's end, but preferrably by yesterday...

Has anyone written code that allows this barcode font to print out? If so, are you willing to share? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Olives (Jan 11, 2008)

Ask your programmers to create the form in Smartforms. It sends the bar code as graphics to any printer. So you don't need any special hardware/software for the printing.


----------

